# Topping a Poplar



## mic687 (Jun 17, 2010)

This was a large Poplar I removed for the H\O the main power lines were to close to allow a complete drop so I just cut it into about 4 pieces.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871gDBZfE-M




MC Tree Service
MS 192 x 2
MS 270
Ms 650


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jun 17, 2010)

Looked good...but the police will be along shortly and give you flack for single tie in.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 18, 2010)

honestly I didn't pay attention til you made that comment.. had to watch it again.. Looked like he was ansi compliant with two tie ins.. looked like two lanyards or one lanyard and one climbing line around the trunk.. No big deal... but wouldn't you feel that much safer with a climbing line or a friction saver set over that little branch stub? It would be so easy... why not do it? In 28 years I've never had to make an early exit, but still I FEEL so much better knowing I can...


----------



## mic687 (Jun 18, 2010)

The Lawn Shark said:


> Looked good...but the police will be along shortly and give you flack for single tie in.



If you look close I am using a steel core flip line and a two in one lanyard. I use either this set up or a high tip and a flip line or lanyard.


----------



## mic687 (Jun 18, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> honestly I didn't pay attention til you made that comment.. had to watch it again.. Looked like he was ansi compliant with two tie ins.. looked like two lanyards or one lanyard and one climbing line around the trunk.. No big deal... but wouldn't you feel that much safer with a climbing line or a friction saver set over that little branch stub? It would be so easy... why not do it? In 28 years I've never had to make an early exit, but still I FEEL so much better knowing I can...


Daniel as I am sure you know it is a case by case thing, on this particular tree I did not see the need for a bail out system. The trunk was very sturdy and I felt very safe in the way I was doing it I value my life and will often use a remote tie in if I feel it is required. I see what you are saying on the stub and I have done that on some cottonwoods where I had to go out on the pucker wood pretty far to make a cut, thanks for the input like your videos


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jun 18, 2010)

mic687 said:


> If you look close I am using a steel core flip line and a two in one lanyard. I use either this set up or a high tip and a flip line or lanyard.



After a second look I see your second tip...My bad...


----------



## Matt Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

reminded me of a big poplar I did last summer...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=149150&id=584151058&l=3c7069bb96


----------



## mic687 (Aug 4, 2010)

I get alot of these trees here. It seemes folks want to build in the woods and 
that is fine but the last tree I would want within falling, striking distanceof my house is a poplar. They are way to snappy and the carpenter ant's love them.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 4, 2010)

*good drop!*

Is that a big poplar in your area? Looks small compared to the ones I've done here.


----------



## mic687 (Aug 5, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Is that a big poplar in your area? Looks small compared to the ones I've done here.



That is average size for here. I am doing a job right now that has 2 Poplars that are quite a bit larger than that one. I will try to get a pic if I remember before they are on the ground.:chainsawguy:


----------

